# Gentoo on Sony VAIO PCG-GR414SP

## scp93ch

Hi,

    I have been trying to install Gentoo linux on my Sony VAIO PCG-GR414SP laptop.  

First of all I installed it with XFS as the root partition and used the xfs-sources for the kernel.  

I customised the kernel (unfortunately I do not know what I selected) and it worked fine.

Today I decided that I would prefer ext3 for the root partition as that would mean I could use the gentoo-sources kernell so I started from scratch.  This time the kernel doesn't boot.  It gets stuck at a PCI probe and the laptop crashes so badly that I have to take the battery out to reset it.  All I can do is manually type in what is on the screen:

```

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCIO] (00:00)

PCI: Probing hardware on bus (00:00)

Unknown bridge resource 2: assuming transparent

ACPI: Embedded Controller [EC0] (gpe 28)

PCI: Probinh hardware

Unable to handle kernel NULL pointer dereference at virtual address 00000030

 printing eip:

c039d14d

*pde = 00000000

Oops: 0000

...etc...  (apologies if this is the important bit!)

 <0>Kernel panic: Attempted to kill init!

```

I then told the BIOS we had no PnP OS - no help.

I booted back into Gentoo using the boot CD and recompiled the kernel with "PNPBIOS support" turned off - again no help.

I expect I have turned something on in my kernel configuration that I shouldn't have but I don't know where to start.  If anyone has any bright ideas then I would be glad to hear them!

Here is the output of 'grep -i pci /usr/src/linux/.config' which may be some help?

```

CONFIG_PCI=y

# CONFIG_PCI_GOBIOS is not set

# CONFIG_PCI_GODIRECT is not set

CONFIG_PCI_GOANY=y

CONFIG_PCI_BIOS=y

CONFIG_PCI_DIRECT=y

CONFIG_PCI_NAMES=y

# PCI Hotplug Support

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI is not set

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_COMPAQ is not set

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_COMPAQ_NVRAM is not set

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_IBM is not set

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_ACPI is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_PCI=y

# CONFIG_MTD_PCI is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEPCI=y

CONFIG_IDEPCI_SHARE_IRQ=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_PCI=y

CONFIG_IDEDMA_PCI_AUTO=y

# CONFIG_IDEDMA_PCI_WIP is not set

# CONFIG_DMA_NONPCI is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_PCI2000 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_PCI2220I is not set

...skipping...

CONFIG_PCI=y

# CONFIG_PCI_GOBIOS is not set

# CONFIG_PCI_GODIRECT is not set

CONFIG_PCI_GOANY=y

CONFIG_PCI_BIOS=y

CONFIG_PCI_DIRECT=y

CONFIG_PCI_NAMES=y

# PCI Hotplug Support

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI is not set

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_COMPAQ is not set

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_COMPAQ_NVRAM is not set

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_IBM is not set

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_ACPI is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_PCI=y

# CONFIG_MTD_PCI is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEPCI=y

CONFIG_IDEPCI_SHARE_IRQ=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_PCI=y

CONFIG_IDEDMA_PCI_AUTO=y

# CONFIG_IDEDMA_PCI_WIP is not set

# CONFIG_DMA_NONPCI is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_PCI2000 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_PCI2220I is not set

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_PCILYNX is not set

# CONFIG_I2O_PCI is not set

CONFIG_NET_PCI=y

# CONFIG_NE2K_PCI is not set

# CONFIG_RCPCI is not set

# CONFIG_RADIO_GEMTEK_PCI is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_CMPCI is not set

...skipping...

CONFIG_PCI=y

# CONFIG_PCI_GOBIOS is not set

# CONFIG_PCI_GODIRECT is not set

CONFIG_PCI_GOANY=y

CONFIG_PCI_BIOS=y

CONFIG_PCI_DIRECT=y

CONFIG_PCI_NAMES=y

# PCI Hotplug Support

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI is not set

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_COMPAQ is not set

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_COMPAQ_NVRAM is not set

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_IBM is not set

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_ACPI is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_PCI=y

# CONFIG_MTD_PCI is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEPCI=y

CONFIG_IDEPCI_SHARE_IRQ=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_PCI=y

CONFIG_IDEDMA_PCI_AUTO=y

# CONFIG_IDEDMA_PCI_WIP is not set

# CONFIG_DMA_NONPCI is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_PCI2000 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_PCI2220I is not set

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_PCILYNX is not set

# CONFIG_I2O_PCI is not set

CONFIG_NET_PCI=y

# CONFIG_NE2K_PCI is not set

# CONFIG_RCPCI is not set

# CONFIG_RADIO_GEMTEK_PCI is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_CMPCI is not set

```

Thanks!

Stephen Phillips.

----------

## delta407

That seems like a kernel bug. Try again using vanilla-sources.

----------

## scp93ch

Follwing the advice, I compiled a vanilla kernel (still with quite a few experimental options on) and the kernel boots successfully - thanks.

I just have to work out what exactly was causing the problem now...  I'll post any results here.

Stephen.

----------

